# Gentoo Linux and Microsoft Failover Clusters / Hyper-V

## ckoeber

Hello,

Hoping there are a few people on the boards familiar with running Gentoo Linux guests under Microsoft FailOver Cluster / Hyper-V hosts.

I have four Gentoo Linux guest VMs (running kernel 3.12.21-r1) running under the Microsoft Failover Cluster system with Hyper-V as the host. All of the Hyper-V drivers are built into the kernel (including the utilities and balloon drivers) and generally they run without issue.

For several months now, however, I have been having strange issues with them. Essentially they stop responding to network requests after random intervals. However, these intervals aren't a few minutes or hours from each other; more like days or even weeks before one of them will stop responding on the network side.

The funny thing is that the VMs themselves on the console side still responds. However, if I issue a reboot command on the externally non-responsive VM, the system will eventually get to a stage where all of the services are stopped and then hangs right after the "mounting remaining system ro" line (or something like that).

The Failover Cluster Manager then reports that the system is "Stopping" but the system never reboots.

I have to completely restart the HOST system so that either (A) the VM in question transfers to another host and starts responding again or (B) when the HOST comes back up I can work with the VM again.

This *ONLY* happens on the Gentoo Linux guest VMs and not my Windows VMs.

Wondering if anyone has hints on this.

Thank you for your time.

----------

## ckoeber

So the problem is happening right now so I can give better reporting on this issue.

It seems that the virtual network card/driver just stops responding. What was once a working network configuration all of a sudden simply doesn't ping/etc.

If I perform the following commands:

```

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 up

```

I get the following results:

```

hv_netvsc vmbus_0_14 eth0: timeout before we got a set response...

hv_netvsc vmbus_0_14 eth0: timeout before we got a set response...

hv_netvsc vmbus_0_14 eth0: unable to close device (ret -110).

hv_netvsc vmbus_0_14 eth0: timeout before we got a set response...

hv_netvsc vmbus_0_14 eth0: timeout before we got a set response...

```

And I cannot bring the network interface back up.

As mentioned in the original post I have to shut down the HOST machine.

Any ideas as to what this may be?

Thank you for your time.

----------

